# What's a "saddle"?



## Mangler (Sep 13, 2012)

I know some of ya'll are going to laugh at this question, but i'm not from the mountains. We are planning a trip to Cohutta WMA in October to bear hunt and I keep reading about how bears like to hang out in "saddles". What exactly is a saddle?


----------



## jmcrae1 (Sep 13, 2012)

A saddle is an area between two hills on a ridge.  I have seen bears coming right down the middle of them after walking trails on a ridge.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 13, 2012)

A saddle is a low spot along a ridge line or an area where it spreads out wider than the general run of the ridge. At least that is what I refer as a saddle.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Sep 13, 2012)

jmcrae1 said:


> A saddle is an area between two hills on a ridge.  I have seen bears coming right down the middle of them after walking trails on a ridge.



This would also be a saddle.


----------



## Thunder Head (Sep 13, 2012)

The most classic saddle is a big dip in a ridge line. Just imagine a tall ridge a 1/2 mile long. Theres a dip in the middle thats a 200 feet shorter than either side. Shortest way over the ridge is thru that saddle.


----------



## Mangler (Sep 13, 2012)

I gotcha...thanks guys!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 13, 2012)

Go to google images and type in "Spaniard's Knob".  It's on the AT.  It isn't a big saddle, but its easy to recognize, and it will give you a good idea.  The lower area between the two points is a saddle.


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 13, 2012)

It a leather seat, you put em on horses to keep from falling off.  Sorry, couldnt help it.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 13, 2012)

A "saddle" is just a pass or lower place to cross a mountain ridge. Google has a very good dictionary. Also, Calvary Scout is right, in the old days He would hunt for them for the troops to cross over a mountain range with less effort.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is what one looks like on a Topo map.


----------



## JayTee (Sep 14, 2012)

No "Saddles" in Georgia. We got Gaps. They call em saddles out west.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 15, 2012)

I've always called them saddles b/c that's what the Army teaches. 

2 sides up, 2 sides down.


----------



## saltysenior (Sep 15, 2012)

Please embedd videos as required by forum rules


----------



## pnome (Sep 17, 2012)

JayTee said:


> No "Saddles" in Georgia. We got Gaps. They call em saddles out west.



To my thinking, a saddle is just a shallow gap.  Gaps are deeper.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a very good resource to learn more about hunting by the "lay" of the land. Bears are just like deer except lazier.


http://www.amazon.com/Mapping-Troph...44352960&sr=1-1&keywords=mapping+trophy+bucks


----------

